# CIGNA policy for colonoscopy billing?



## Stacyharter98 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was recently instructed by someone that we should bill the same way for colonoscopies for CIGNA as we do for Medicare. Does anyone know where I can find the policy for CIGNA on colonoscopy billing?


----------



## j.berkshire (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out the information here:
http://www.cigna.com/customer_care/...itioncriteria_colorectal_cancer_screening.pdf


----------

